# Air conditioning.



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Forgive me if there is another thread about this, btw.

Its starting to get warmer here and I was wondering if Air Conditioners are 'safe' for cockatiels/birds in general? If so I may have to put them in another room, because if my room is too hot I literally cannot sleep its awful ;; 
I just want to make sure everything is safe, since I'm worried about any bad things could kill my new baby cockatiel when I bring him/her home. I won't be bringing Quinn home for about a month, and Finn isn't coming home for 6-8 weeks so I'll do lots of preparation to make sure everything is safe for the little guys!


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I put Tweets in our bedroom for this exact reason, plus it's the only room I can block off to be bird safe. We have a swamp cooler and even though the rest of our place is very cool/cold, the bedroom doesn't get as cold. I will be watching this topic eagerly to see what people say!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As long as nothing is teflon coated, they should be fine. Extreme temp changes are the only thing you really need to worry about.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't hate me for prodding, but what is an extreme temp change? Cause it gets pretty darn cold in here when the swamp cooler is on and I would thing swamp coolers or air conditioners would be too cold.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay thank you!

And I'm wondering the same, since my room isn't air conditioned until the night time (can go from 90 - 60 degrees) is that too drastic, and should I do it slower? If I put it on I need to keep my door closed and I'd rather not because of air circulation.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I would thing 90 to 60 is a drastic change personally. It gets hot here in summer, around 36c which is approximately 96f. When I use the aircon I set it at 28c (around 78f) and make sure that the draft if not blowing on Birdie's cage.


----------



## PalmettoSC (Jan 13, 2014)

I just make sure the cold air isn't blowing directly on him. I typically like to keep it between 67/69 degrees and never had an issue.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll have to do some cage moving but I'll make sure the air conditioning won't be blowing directly on them, last summer is was extremely hot and I'm going to assume the same for this one if it ever comes haha. I'll probably use thick blankets too, so they don't get too cold!


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

I think air conditioners aren't a big deal in the summer. I don't have one but I wish I did. I have to use a million fans and those have never bothered my tiels. Like someone said earlier just make sure it isnt blowing on them and they will be fine


----------

